# Hiding/desguising appliances



## Byrdman (Aug 29, 2008)

I have a crowded 2 car garage and the main wall is where my washer, dryer, hot water tank, and A/C unit are. I am trying to figure out a way to hide or disguise them. Maybe even just dress them up a little!

Any ideas?


----------



## Jeff (Sep 28, 2008)

There are many newer model homes with washer and dryer cabinets built in.  If you properly vent the dryer you will have no problem there.  The water heater and A/c are another matter as your particular units will need sufficient space to breathe properly ie.. You would have to check with the manufacturer or a plumber to allow for sufficient space.  That being said, my water heater and house heater are in a closet in the hallway.  There is about 12" of space between them and they are about 6" from any wall.   Find out what you require and build a cabinet around them as well.

They also have blankets that go over water heaters to make them more efficient, however that would not hide the pipes at all.


----------



## Bushytails (Sep 28, 2008)

Blankets are not suggested for most newer water heaters, and some water heaters warn they may be damaged by blankets.

--Bushytails


----------

